# Custom Violin Shelf



## Yannarella (Oct 31, 2013)

Another commission.....I did better with detail shots oh.... Flamed mahogany and IPE...


----------



## Yannarella (Oct 31, 2013)

*More*

MOre


----------



## Yannarella (Oct 31, 2013)

*Last*

Last


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Breathtaking wood. What did you use for finish?


----------



## Yannarella (Oct 31, 2013)

I use tung oil..... French polish.


----------



## gomez11811 (Jul 29, 2012)

Fantastic job... I guess the moon IS made out of Swiss cheese ( or bird`s eye maple?). Could`t help but see the crack under the tailpiece though.......


----------



## Yannarella (Oct 31, 2013)

Thats Laurel Burl....Yeah the violin is cracked it belonged to the grandfather of the client and is for display only.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That there is no violin. That there is a fiddle! Fiddles sometimes get cracked. It only adds to the music.


Beautiful shelf though. You always seem to make even the simple things take on that look of fine art. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eliteller (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi yanarella. I am new to this forum and saw an image of this nice little violin display shelf. Would you be willing to give measurements and details in how to make this, or is that not how this forum works?? Honest question, not sure of this forum.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Very Nice Build and Violin!!!


----------



## Elivteller (Feb 26, 2021)

Yannarella said:


> Another commission.....I did better with detail shots oh.... Flamed mahogany and IPE...


I love this shelf! Is this something you sell or would sell?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Elivteller said:


> I love this shelf! Is this something you sell or would sell?


Welcome to the forum! This thread is really old and Yannarella hasn't bee here since August 2014, so I doubt you'll hear back on this. Just looking at the build and materials used it would be expensive. At least, if I built it it would be expensive. 

David


----------



## Elivteller (Feb 26, 2021)

Yannarella said:


> Another commission.....I did better with detail shots oh.... Flamed mahogany and IPE...





difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! This thread is really old and Yannarella hasn't bee here since August 2014, so I doubt you'll hear back on this. Just looking at the build and materials used it would be expensive. At least, if I built it it would be expensive.
> 
> David


Well that's a bummer. Quite possible they wouldn't have built one like it at request anyways. Yeah I certainly wasn't assuming it would be cheap, just wondering how much it would cost. Furniture of any kind is usually on the pricy side....though.....probably more that I want to spend anyways haha


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Many of us do custom work like that but you might find someone near you so y'all can talk in person. Complete your profile so we can see where you're located - that always helps.

David


----------



## Elivteller (Feb 26, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Many of us do custom work like that but you might find someone near you so y'all can talk in person. Complete your profile so we can see where you're located - that always helps.
> 
> David


Thanks for the advise. Just updated.


----------

